# Taking Peptides with HGH



## Erinda (Jun 17, 2011)

I am currently taking 3.6iu hgh in the morning.. Can i add peptides in such as ghrp 6 or Ipamorelin   ..


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 17, 2011)

yes!! if your dosing hgh in morning then use your peps at nite before bed


----------



## njc (Jun 26, 2011)

Take the hgh 15 minutes after dosing your peps.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 26, 2011)

Why run the hgh at all? Running a pair of synergistic peptides does similar things for much cheaper.. Ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 gives you great gh releases.. When I get home I can post up a chart showing how the 2 together work extremely well


----------



## njc (Jun 27, 2011)

GH will add to your natural pulse that your peptides will provide.  If you can afford it its a nice addition.  Make sure that you are using modified GRF-1.  Sometimes marketers claim that their cjc-1295 is the equivalent of Mod GRF-1 but alot of them come with the DAC (which you do not want) and even a lot of them which have had the DAC removed have not had the lysine side chain removed which the DAC attaches to.


----------



## Erinda (Jun 27, 2011)

so should take the ipamorelin in the morning then 15min later the hgh..


----------



## njc (Jun 28, 2011)

Erinda said:


> so should take the ipamorelin in the morning then 15min later the hgh..


 

Yeah that would work.  Are you only dosing the peptides once daily?


----------

